# The Four Word Story



## Vacant (Jul 31, 2004)

Alright. Let's all make the most idiotic story possible only utilizing four words per post!!!

And so it begins...


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2004)

With vikings, of course~


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 31, 2004)

...guitar in one hand.......


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2004)

~in the other hand~


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 31, 2004)

..a giant penis doll.....



(It did say idotic....)


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2004)

carved from the wood~


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 1, 2004)

from hell's back forty ~


----------



## Goliath (Aug 1, 2004)

~,a giant golf course


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 1, 2004)

~, ruled by the evil


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2004)

~ lawn gnomes of doom!


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 1, 2004)

Meanwhile, Viking king Odin


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 1, 2004)

banged pretty viking goddesses


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2004)

in his 1981 Volare


----------



## Vacant (Aug 1, 2004)

While John Petrucci played


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 1, 2004)

" happy birthday to you"..


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 1, 2004)

But the evil gnome's...


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2004)

plans went deeper than~


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 1, 2004)

Linda Lovelace ever could~


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2004)

with a DeWalt cordless~


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 2, 2004)

self lubricating hammer drill~


----------



## Vacant (Aug 2, 2004)

SLOWLY SLIPPED INTO THE


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2004)

cold, dark emptiness of


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 3, 2004)

Odin's godesses tool box~


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2004)

which contained many sharp~


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 3, 2004)

previously inserted probing implements~


----------



## Vacant (Aug 3, 2004)

OF DOOM AND DESTRUCTION


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2004)

flavored, sugar free, gelatin~


----------



## Vacant (Aug 4, 2004)

With Eggs and Cheeseburgers


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

all combined to produce~


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2004)

a world shattering sound~


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

caused by constant farting~


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2004)

type sounds eminating from~


----------



## Prophecy420 (Aug 4, 2004)

the back corner of


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Odin's massively large ass-pipe~


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2004)

looking 1971 Volare wagon!


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

With four 105mm cannons~


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2004)

the puppet came into


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

the garage & fired


----------



## Virtue (Aug 5, 2004)

up his lawnmower, only


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 5, 2004)

to find no gas


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2004)

left over for the


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 9, 2004)

molotov cocktail incendiary shells~


----------



## Vince (Aug 10, 2004)

found all over grandma


----------



## Goliath (Aug 10, 2004)

, who was running topless


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 10, 2004)

with a crack pipe~


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2004)

wielding hoodlum chasing her


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 10, 2004)

with a huge throbbing


----------



## Vince (Aug 10, 2004)

Notepad full of sharp


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 11, 2004)

wang shaped razor blades


----------



## Chris D (Aug 11, 2004)

which would account for...


----------



## Virtue (Aug 11, 2004)

the recent decline of


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 11, 2004)

grandma's morally reprehensible behaviour


----------



## Prophecy420 (Aug 11, 2004)

regarding the puppies in


----------



## Chris D (Aug 12, 2004)

that pie she made.


----------



## Prophecy420 (Aug 12, 2004)

Moving on, she ran


----------



## Vacant (Aug 13, 2004)

to the giant candycane


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2004)

covered-hat wearing lunchlady


----------



## Vacant (Aug 18, 2004)

of doom and destruction


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 18, 2004)

with a gianormous pair


----------



## Decapitated (Sep 9, 2004)

of needlenose pliers that


----------



## Vacant (Sep 10, 2004)

sliced off his nose


----------



## Goliath (Sep 16, 2004)

and threw it into


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 9, 2007)

the steaming abyss, which


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 9, 2007)

burned in the memory


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 9, 2007)

of an old thread


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 9, 2007)

OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION!


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 9, 2007)

And didn't get far,


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 9, 2007)

Because it had already...


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 9, 2007)

been so lame that...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 9, 2007)

Chris whipped out his...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 9, 2007)

supreme suicide bomb skillz


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 9, 2007)

which he learned from


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 9, 2007)

drew the magnificent's plethora


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 9, 2007)

of paperback romance novels


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 9, 2007)

in which, suicide bombers


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 9, 2007)

grabbed hold of giant


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 9, 2007)

dougnuts that smelled like


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 9, 2007)

the best thing ever


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 9, 2007)

and came from distant


----------



## dpm (Apr 9, 2007)

galaxies full of minute


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 9, 2007)

-rice and Hot Pockets


----------



## Blexican (Apr 9, 2007)

Burned in the microwave


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2007)

with the powers endowed


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 9, 2007)

by sweet odin's raven


----------



## bulb (Apr 9, 2007)

whose hairdresser was afloat


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2007)

in the seas of


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 9, 2007)

Cheese and acid meanwhile...


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2007)

demons of the past


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 9, 2007)

collected in druidic robes


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2007)

to summon the great


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 9, 2007)

almazma, who was last


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 9, 2007)

to be killed before


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 9, 2007)

The eye of great...


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2007)

Manzanamos: destroyer of worlds


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 9, 2007)

...who only had one...


----------



## fathead (Apr 9, 2007)

karate fighting space robot


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2007)

to do his evil


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2007)

while making his sandwich


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 9, 2007)

So the robot continues


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 9, 2007)

To wax his huge...


----------



## fathead (Apr 9, 2007)

five gigahertz killing machine


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 9, 2007)

drenched entirely in delerium


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 9, 2007)

with fresh lemon scent


----------



## Jason (Apr 9, 2007)

zesty infested cockroach underwear


----------



## sakeido (Apr 9, 2007)

so that it made


----------



## Jason (Apr 9, 2007)

a cool refreshing beverage..


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 9, 2007)

For JP to use....


(On a small sidenote, I'm wondering why I got a neg rep in this thread. It's not that I really care, I just don't see the point in saying "Fuck you Waldo! You suck " and leaving neg in a thread that's about as serious as Drew finishing his album.)


----------



## Jason (Apr 9, 2007)

as a clensing enema..


(If you didn't care you wouldn't have posted about it )


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 9, 2007)

so he could play...

(I'm just curious, is that a problem. )


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 9, 2007)

and RIDE THE SNAKE!


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2007)

The demonic peanut butter


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 10, 2007)

leapt from it's cage


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 10, 2007)

into the swamp of...


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2007)

eternal damnation, then began...


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 10, 2007)

the heroic tale of...


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2007)

Greggory Von Allen-Smirlenmeicher VI


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 10, 2007)

who dies of papercuts


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 10, 2007)

suffered during midget orgies


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2007)

on the far moon...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 10, 2007)

when ss.org was down


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 10, 2007)

fortunately, Chuck Norris decided


----------



## Blexican (Apr 10, 2007)

to rape small animals


----------



## fathead (Apr 10, 2007)

with a crusty toothbrush


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 10, 2007)

lying unused since hiroshima


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2007)

decided to party hardy.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 11, 2007)

But Alas! Vin Diesel


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

came out of retirement


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 11, 2007)

to do something, then...


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 11, 2007)

was cast as Kratos...


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2007)

but died while he


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 11, 2007)

ate raw chicken livers


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2007)

from underneath a burning


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 11, 2007)

toilet seat of doom


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

Upon discovering the horror


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 11, 2007)

he took a nap


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

only to find that


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 11, 2007)

that his ass was


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

on fire. He began


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 11, 2007)

to scream out loud


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

and realized with horror


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 11, 2007)

that the chicken livers


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

had come back from


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 11, 2007)

the depths of his


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

relentless endless nightmares. He


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 11, 2007)

started dating richard simmons


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

and eating wooden shoes


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 11, 2007)

with franks red hot


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

habanero devil sauce. This


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 11, 2007)

prompted the elf king


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2007)

to get artifically inseminated


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 11, 2007)

by Brian Blessed who...


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2007)

is also known as


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2007)

the torture victim's nightmare.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 11, 2007)

Their child will reign


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 11, 2007)

the magical egg kingdom


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 11, 2007)

with arms of pencils


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2007)

and Forest Gump legs


----------



## jufob (Apr 11, 2007)

welcoming every traveling minstrel


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 11, 2007)

unless they are hungry


----------



## fathead (Apr 11, 2007)

or wearing pink polos


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 11, 2007)

because pink means that


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 12, 2007)

carrots will rule supreme!!


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2007)

The nine-legged demon cat


----------



## fathead (Apr 12, 2007)

bit it's masters leg


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 12, 2007)

while humping like crazy....

(muther fucker...there are some REALLY long sentences in this story LOL)


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 12, 2007)

with 7,000 chicken fajitas


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 12, 2007)

the cat rode off


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2007)

into the sunset painting


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 12, 2007)

a picture of Cooley


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 12, 2007)

the almighty shred god


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2007)

burning in eternal flames.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 13, 2007)

flames are burning eternally


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 13, 2007)

Because of Rusty Cooley.


----------



## XEN (Apr 13, 2007)

His shredding made her


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 13, 2007)

want to kill herself


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 14, 2007)

to death, however Pinky


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 14, 2007)

and The Brain, Yes,


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 14, 2007)

those two adorable mice,


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 14, 2007)

who want to take


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 14, 2007)

over the world, tried


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 14, 2007)

burning symbols into their..


----------



## fathead (Apr 14, 2007)

fur with heated irons


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 14, 2007)

That they heated. So,


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 15, 2007)

that she would become


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 15, 2007)

the lightswitch of complete


----------



## Naren (Apr 15, 2007)

destruction, welded in the


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 15, 2007)

7th layer of yaar


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 16, 2007)

7777777! When she will


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 16, 2007)

win the first prize


----------



## Naren (Apr 16, 2007)

in the monkey contest.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 17, 2007)

for eating gelatinous cubes


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Apr 17, 2007)

of holy monkeydomness, then


----------



## Stitch (Apr 17, 2007)

using their conspiculously-shaped


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 17, 2007)

radioactive mckain juice boxes


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 18, 2007)

to kill mr t


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 18, 2007)

but he never dies.


----------



## Naren (Apr 18, 2007)

Too bad. The End.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 18, 2007)

at least for now....


----------



## Naren (Apr 18, 2007)

It had all ended.


----------



## fathead (Apr 18, 2007)

But sometimes the end


----------



## Naren (Apr 18, 2007)

is really the end.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 18, 2007)

... of high guitar prices...


----------



## Naren (Apr 18, 2007)

It was the end...


----------



## fathead (Apr 18, 2007)

of the abrupt end


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 18, 2007)

that ended it all.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 18, 2007)

for it finally ended...


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 18, 2007)

with a fat dick...


----------



## cybersavior (Apr 18, 2007)

the hogtied nun murmured....


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 18, 2007)

it was a dream...


----------



## Naren (Apr 18, 2007)

and really the end.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 18, 2007)

but only the begining


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

of the end... forever.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 19, 2007)

Chris woke suddenly and,,,,


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

it was all over.


----------



## fathead (Apr 19, 2007)

But the dream continued


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

until he was killed.


----------



## fathead (Apr 19, 2007)

Only to rise again


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

but the world exploded.


----------



## fathead (Apr 19, 2007)

And he rode debris


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

until he died again.


----------



## fathead (Apr 19, 2007)

Reborn into the underworld


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

which was soon destroyed.


----------



## fathead (Apr 19, 2007)

Death became an obsession.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 19, 2007)

of Naren's, who suffered


----------



## yevetz (Apr 19, 2007)

a crash of his


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 19, 2007)

ITS NOT A TUMAH!


----------



## fathead (Apr 19, 2007)

Which boggled his mind


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

until everyone stopped living.


----------



## fathead (Apr 19, 2007)

Death is an illusion


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

No, it isn't, dude.


----------



## fathead (Apr 19, 2007)

The catapults were unleashed


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

but they were illusions.


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 19, 2007)

it's just the end.


----------



## Naren (Apr 19, 2007)

It just is. Period.


----------



## yevetz (Apr 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> No, it isn't, dude.



When he get the


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

dough, it's all over.


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 20, 2007)

So it all ended.


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

The end of everything...


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 20, 2007)

Then it was nothing.


----------



## yevetz (Apr 20, 2007)

PIZDA VSEMU BLAT' JIVOMU - translate ( FUCKIN' END OFF FUCKIN' ALL)


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

yevetz said:


> PIZDA VSEMU BLAT' JIVOMU - translate ( FUCKIN' END OFF FUCKIN' ALL)



Well, that's, uh...  "original"...


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 20, 2007)

yevetz said:


> FUCKIN' END OFF FUCKIN' ALL



That's five words.





Naren said:


> Well, that's, uh...  "original"...



so we ended it...


----------



## yevetz (Apr 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> That's five words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i think we end  

In my language there 4 words


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> so we ended it...



yes, we sure did.



yevetz said:


> Yes i think we end
> 
> In my language there 4 words



&#12384;&#12363;&#12425;&#20309;&#12384;&#12424;&#65281;

There, 4 words (depending on how you count).


----------



## yevetz (Apr 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> yes, we sure did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> yes, we sure did.


 
Then repeated the action.


----------



## XEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Swiftly and without ceasing


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

We finally ended everything!


----------



## yevetz (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 20, 2007)

But wait, theres more......


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 20, 2007)

no, there isn't more.


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

there really isn't anything.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 20, 2007)

its F'n DAVID HASSLEHOFF!


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually he's dead, dude.


----------



## fathead (Apr 20, 2007)

A zombie David Hasslehoff


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

Dude, there's nothing left.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 20, 2007)

Dude, where's my car?


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

It's in the void.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 20, 2007)

dude your car's gone


----------



## yevetz (Apr 20, 2007)

dudes yours are crazy


----------



## fathead (Apr 20, 2007)

Galactic resurrection machine activated.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 20, 2007)

Hamburger making skills ready!


----------



## fathead (Apr 20, 2007)

Battle stations are go.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 20, 2007)

billy lost his shoe..

..ok, he's ready again!


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2007)

fathead said:


> Galactic resurrection machine activated.



That does not exist.

It was destroyed too.

Everything in existence was.

The universe is gone.


----------



## thor von clemson (Apr 21, 2007)

forever and ever amen!


----------

